# PhotoShop!



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I am offering photoshopped versions of your'e fish. Tell me what you want done, or if you don't care what I do. I will upload some examples soon.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Feel free to photoshop one of my bettas!
maybe do something funny, but whatever inspires you as long as it isn't creepy, lol
And i'm mean creepy like CREEPY. 
Not funny creepy. 

Heres the link to my bettas:
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?u=19760


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Here, they aren't the best, but just some quick things I did: 1. Color change 2. Poster 3. Old photo


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey! Can you do something to my profile pic? You can find more pics in my album, "Sparky" on my profile if you want. Thanks!!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

*Id like something nice done with this pic. Im afraid this guy wont be with me much longer (dropsy)










*


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you!
I really like the old one and the poster one, the poster one looks a bit cartoony.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry, I haven't had much time to work. I will try to get a couple up today. (If my computer with photoshop will get internet access)


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

For CJayBetta: Hmm, your pic wouldn't upload on the forum because of to many KB's.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool pics!!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry again, I haven't had much time for photoshop, but I am trying.


----------

